# Solas Prop ?'s



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about these? I am looking at ordering a 13x17 4 blade as a spare for an E-Tec 60. I will have the Rogue on the engine but like I said, this will be a spare to keep on hand and not a primary.
Appreciate any input. Thanks!

Lou


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Just put a 13x15 on my 48 johnson. Worked great. I bought it at Overton's two days free shipping


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks brother. I'll look into overtons.

Lou


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Been using then for a while, never really had an issue. The 3 blade I did find were lower then stock on pitch so make sure you don't over rev.


----------

